
Can we make consciousness into an engineering problem? - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/can-we-make-consciousness-into-an-engineering-problem?href
======
SubiculumCode
Just want to say that it is incorrect to say that cognitive scientits dont
talk about awareness of mental models, or awareness if mental processes. It is
a field callee meta-cognition....and its a really cool field...and the
phenomena are measureable. Cool article though.

